# Mealworm substrate



## bret (Feb 18, 2007)

Is there anything that will easily pass through a sieve that i can use for my mealies i'll be breeding. Only saying this because i want to be able to just get a plastic pint glass, scoop a load up and sieve it for just mealworms.
anything that i can use? I hear the name meal worm / beetle is because they live in a certain flour? Is this flour easily found? or can i just use plain flour? Because ill put the m into a tub to gut load before feeding anyway. Can i just use plain ol' flour?


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have just started to breed mealworms, and the substrate I use is bran.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

oats or grub food


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

try using play sand..they dont eat it just burie and the thrive wen they breed in it!!


----------



## bret (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, i want something i can sieve them straight out of. The oats i have them in now are pants, i have to pick the mealies out by hand. I was thinking maybe wholewheat flour?


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

i used crushed wheetabix or just petshop bought bran.
i dont think the flour idea is a goer really , but ive been known to be wrong.
just sounds too messy ,fine & easily clogging , might even cause a gut compaction


----------



## bret (Feb 18, 2007)

Can you get the bran that they use in the tubs of mealworms in pet shops? The really fine stuff?


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

bret said:


> Can you get the bran that they use in the tubs of mealworms in pet shops? The really fine stuff?


thats the stuff i used 
about £1 a bag , n it lasts ages .
you never really clean it away cos thats where all yer eggs are


----------

